# Lynn pair charged with kidnapping Ipswich man



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

From The Salem Evening News, July 27th, 05

Lynn pair charged with kidnapping Ipswich man

(single page view)
(view as multiple pages)By Jill Harmacinski 
Staff writer

IPSWICH - A Lynn duo was charged with the knifepoint kidnapping and robbery of a Colonial Drive man early Monday morning.

Police believe Joseph Brennan, 47, and Evelyn Delacruz, 25, kidnapped the 45-year-old Ipswich man from a Lynn bar late Sunday night after a dispute involving money the victim allegedly owned them. They took the victim back to his condominium at 400 Colonial Drive, where they tried to rob him of a variety of his possessions, police said.

But the man managed to dial 911 for help at 1:20 Monday morning, police said.

Minutes later, when several Ipswich officers arrived, Brennan and Delacruz were arrested by police at gunpoint. Police later found a rock-sized chunk of cocaine, valued at about $1,500, in the couple's possession, said Peter Foote, Ipswich deputy police chief.

Brennan and Delacruz denied kidnapping the man. Instead, they told police they were just "giving him a ride home ... dropping him off" at the condo, police said.

Brennan and Delacruz were arrested and charged with home invasion; kidnapping; armed assault; assault with intent to rob; assault with a dangerous weapon, a knife; and possession of cocaine. They were arraigned in Newburyport District Court Monday afternoon. Both are scheduled for court hearings tomorrow, when a judge will consider whether they are a danger to the community at large, Foote said.

The victim was not injured in the incident, Foote said.

The incident remains under investigation by detectives Charles Cooper and Peter Dziadose.


----------

